# Preamp needed.



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I recently got a Crown amp (per forum recommendations) and its been great, but I was using a old Yamaha AVR as a preamp and for whatever reason, the left channel started breaking up. I just spent hours changing out RCA cables, swapping stuff, changing banana connectors, trying to hunt down a short. A short is exactly what it sounds like, but after plugging my CD player directly in to the crown, I knew that the CD player, cables were all clean. Then I plugged in headphones and got the same breaking up sound from the left channel on the Yamaha headphone jack. So, after all that, I think its safe to say its toast.

Anyway, I think I want to try the Emotiva Audio USP-1 preamp. I play vinyl, want to build a sub soon (maybe later after buying a preamp) and this seems to be the best choice for what I want and what I could possible afford.

Anyone have anything good or bad to say about it?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

For the price it is good unit i have heard of a few bugs it may have that can be corrected with Firmware updates. It may be worth it to go to the Emotva website and go to there Forum and see what they are saying about it there i know there is a section on it there.:T


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I can handle bugs with a 5 year parts and labor warranty, as long as the sound quality is great. As far as I can tell, it is the only pre-amp with sub/main crossovers that has a phono amp under a grand.

Are their any others in the same price range?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The warrenty is a huge bonus.:T I'm not sure of any other units under that price with all the features, you could check Audiogon if your not against the used market.
Another nice thing about Emotiva is there customer service is awesome.:sn:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've heard very good things about the Emotive preamp and CDP. These comments came from someone who has a lot of other "high end" gear to make comparisons. He is using a Conrad Johnson CT-6 preamp. The comments on the Emotiva forum while genuine are from staunch Emotive boosters. For many of them their current gear is their first step up from a receiver. Most have had little or no exposure to true high end gear so their comparisons and comments should be taken with a grain of salt.

With that said. Their return policy alone makes their products something worth investigating. I believe that their products if sold in a B&M store would cost 30% to 50% more. That would put them at the low end of the high end. They would probably get more credibility from "die-hard" audiophiles at increased prices. They sure are "purty" looking. High WAF is almost a given.

Generic:
The features on the Emotive preamp are nice and the sub woofer output is a plus. However IME distributed bass using multiple subs is the way to go. The sub woofer output on the USP-1 is a single mono output. Mono bass using a single sub doesn't sound any where near as good as stereo bass. When someone says low bass is non directional technically they're right. On a practical level stereo bass sounds better.

BTW:
Since Wednesday one of my Paradigm X-30's has been replaced with a Behringer CX2310 Super X Pro Crossover. I will be replacing the other X-30 (rear speakers) soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I know what your saying about stereo subs, but I just don't have the budget for that. While sub woofers might not be fully directional, I will be putting mine between the mains and probably crossing over at 60hz. I know that will be a lot better then trying to hide it in a corner or under a table. It's just going to have to be my compromise for my budget.

I would actually be one of those people who have never heard truly high end, but I'm happy at the level I'm at. With just a Madisound DIY speaker kit, Crown 402 and Sony SACD player, I don't think anything at any normal hi-fi store could really touch what I have without costing thousands. I'm stretching my budget farther then I wanted too and a pre amp and DIY sub is hopefully the last step (for sound). As much as I love nice sounding audio, I just want to finish it and be done with it. Until something breaks I guess... I still want a Oppo player and projector and I was hoping to be done with my stereo this year, but I don't know, the year is ending fast... Maybe if I get more over time in the next few weeks or something.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The sub kits from Parts Express may be just what you're looking for in a sub. They have several different sizes with appropriate pricing. The prices are quite reasonable.

BTW: A large part of "high end" sound is in the results. Modest gear can produce "high end" sound with good gear choices and setup.

Glad you like the Crown. I'm loving mine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

I was going to do a quick and easy sub using a 3 cubic foot PE box and a Dayton RSS390HF-4 15, but after getting some feedback from the PE forum, the 15" RS likes a larger box, so I'm going to custom build. According to WinISD, that sub wants around a 5 cubic foot box just for a sealed sub and I think enough forum members told me to go big for that sub. I'm going to take their advice and build my own box. The sub might be put off till spring after the Crown and preamp, but it will get done.


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Check out the Parasound 2100. Has a built in phono pre amp with a HT pass through. It runs around $650. Great bang for the buck for a John Curl design. Equal to a lot of pre/amps at 3X's the price. Good luck in your search.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

It is generally better to use an external active crossover. Don't buy the pre-amp based on it's bare boned mono built in xover. Behringer makes a model called CX2310. It is of excellent build quality/parts, despite it's very low price; I don't know of any other brand with comparable build quality/parts anywhere around it's price. You only need make simple adapter cables, or use adapters to convert RCA to XLR for the inputs/outputs on the device. It is infinitely variable and provides stereo sub capability if so desired.

Chris


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The CX2310 has a mono sub woofer output. It also has a separate frequency and level control for it. 

In my case I'm using it with the primary crossover frequency set at 80Hz. The mono sub woofer output is not being used.

I do agree that it's a bargain for the money.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

JoeESP9 said:


> The CX2310 has a mono sub woofer output. It also has a separate frequency and level control for it.
> 
> In my case I'm using it with the primary crossover frequency set at 80Hz. The mono sub woofer output is not being used.
> 
> I do agree that it's a bargain for the money.


Yes, I should have mentioned it has a mono sub output if needed. But it lets you use true stereo subs if desired, of course.

The device uses high grade Alps switches and potentiometers and has a substantial torroidal PS. With gains properly set, it should add virtually nothing to the noisefloor.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I just took the plunge and ordered the Emotiva Audio USP-1 preamp. I look forward to the Fed Ex guy and hooking it up. The good news is, I sold some spare winter tires that paid for it, so I might just be able to still build the sub I want this year and be done with the stereo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

I just received it today. I don't have time for a full write up, but it was packaged very well. So far, I've thrown CDs and vinyl at it, and tested the headphone jack. The phono is way quieter then the old Yammy and can be played louder before hearing the natural noise of everything.

It is a very nice and smooth sounding unit. I would have never guessed I could own such a nice sounding stereo. Emotive pre-amp, crown 402 power, Sony SACD player and Madisound speaker kit with seas drivers.

Now I just need that sub.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad to hear your happy with the preamp, i'm thinking of taking the plunge back into there amps. I'm just abit hesitant as to my prior problems with them.:dontknow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

bambino said:


> Glad to hear your happy with the preamp, i'm thinking of taking the plunge back into there amps. I'm just abit hesitant as to my prior problems with them.:dontknow:


I've never heard their amp, but the pre amp with a crown amp makes a really nice sound. I actually had my CD player hooked directly up to my crown for a few weeks after my Yamaha bit the dust. Aside from not really being able to control the volume, it sound really forward and almost harsh, but still low distortion. Kinda hard to explain, but just really in your face sound. I don't know enough about audio gear to know why, but the pre-amp really smoothed it out. Everything sounds nice and pretty now.

I looked in to pro gear because of some of the A-B blind testing I read up on. I guess I believe that cheap+quality+good setup is more important then brand names or cash spent. I'd imagine anything that Emotive makes is nice, but for power, I'm also a Crown fan. So many choices, what to?!?!?!?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good to hear that. I have 4 Crown amps lying around waiting for subwoofer duty (i can hardly wait!). I had an Emotiva XPA-5 and XPA-2 and never heard my system come so alive, i'm once again leaning on giving it another shot with them. Currently i'm looking at 2 XPA-1's and an XPA-5 just have to figure away to hide them from the "Boss" for awhile.:heehee:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

After more critical listening with SACDs, great sounding CDs, and some 180/200 gram vinyl, I can say that I am extremely happy with this preamp. I look forward to using the active crossovers with a sub soon.

I think I might have foolishly accidentally stumbled on a great combo with this preamp and the Crown amp. The preamp smoothed everything out so much, I'm not sure I would want smoother power. The Crown sounds great, but still has a powerful and forward sound.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

One of my original comments on the XLS402's was that they were a little forward. This was partly because of the amps soundstage presentation. On my other amps, tube and SS, the soundstage (on good recordings) extends from just in front of my mains to 20 or more feet deep and eight feet to the sides. That's a good five feet past the side walls! The Crown's have a soundstage that starts two feet in front and has the same depth and width as the others. Also, the highs initially seemed to be slightly etched and glassy. After running them almost continuously for the last few months glass and etch have gone away. I consider them to be a best buy. If I didn't have tube mono blocks I could easily live with these amps. (Two bridged XLS402's = 900WPC @ 8 Ohms @ $400.) 

The tubes have way less power and can't play my ESL's as loud. When I put them back in there is "more there, there". Even at lower (required with my tubes) volumes there is a bloom and sweetness in the mids that SS hasn't done for me yet. A couple of my buddies have Levinson, Krell, Rowland, CJ and ARC. These guys have some serious money in their "rigs" and they all sound superb. Even so, I prefer the CJ and ARC tubed gear. 

In any case, with more (SS) power there are better dynamics. Yes, the highs may sound a bit subdued with tubes. I don't care! My tubes sound better to me. IMO what this world needs is a 200 Watt tube mono block that cost's <$750. Crown are you listening? I don't care if the looks are from the agricultural school of design. I'd buy two immediately. Later I'd probably buy a couple more.

I'm not getting rid of them (Crown's) or putting them in a closet. With them driving 2 x 12" DVC TL subs with 450 Watts per 4 Ohm voice coil I'm getting really good bass. I mean really good bass. I can bridge the Crowns, strap the voice coils in series and have 900 Watts per woofer. That gives me really good bass. I mean really good bass.

I've been hearing that ClassD Audio's Class D switching amp kits sound very good. Tube like sound they say. I think I'm gonna' build one. A 250 WPC (@ 8 Ohms) amp will cost less than $500.


----------

